# Gibson Energy Inc. (GEI.TO)



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

Is anybody else holding or watching Gibson Energy? I've been holding it for a little while now and wondering if I should be looking for an exit strategy but there has been a lot of news lately. They announced yesterday that they are pursuing two expansion opportunities and today National Bank boosted its price target to $25.50 (CIBC had previously valued the price target at $22.50 two weeks ago). I'm thinking I'll keep this in my portfolio a while longer and see where it goes.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

AGHFX said:


> Is anybody else holding or watching Gibson Energy? I've been holding it for a little while now and wondering if I should be looking for an exit strategy but there has been a lot of news lately. They announced yesterday that they are pursuing two expansion opportunities and today National Bank boosted its price target to $25.50 (CIBC had previously valued the price target at $22.50 two weeks ago). I'm thinking I'll keep this in my portfolio a while longer and see where it goes.


I bought Gibson a few weeks ago, I don't expect any sudden moves up (or down), but I do believe that it is good long term investment. I will collect the dividend and hold it for a while to see what happens


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

AGHFX said:


> Is anybody else holding or watching Gibson Energy? I've been holding it for a little while now and wondering if I should be looking for an exit strategy but there has been a lot of news lately. They announced yesterday that they are pursuing two expansion opportunities and today National Bank boosted its price target to $25.50 (CIBC had previously valued the price target at $22.50 two weeks ago). I'm thinking I'll keep this in my portfolio a while longer and see where it goes.


I bought in at their IPO a year or so ago. Lots of Gibson trucks around here. Then i compared their balance sheet to superior plus, and it was almost identical but it was trading for 4X SPB stock price.
So i sold out at $21.
I watch their news but not too interested in getting back in.

good luck with it though, always see their trucks on the hiways around here.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

GEI 12-Month Price Target
Mean (CAD) 24.30
High (CAD) 27.00
Low (CAD) 22.00
Target vs. Current 6.3%

In this sector I hold PSN, imho PSN has higher growth potential, better fundamentals and higher yield...


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

http://community.nasdaq.com/News/20...ubscription-receipt-offer.aspx?storyid=181034

Anybody have thoughts on this?


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta love this stock. Strong quarterly earnings just reported and watch for a strong opening tomorrow.


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone know why Gibson is up 4% today? I can't find any news... (not complaining, though )


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone have thoughts on these management changes?

http://www.4-traders.com/GIBSON-ENERGY-INC-8148910/news/Gibson-Energy-Inc-Announces-Senior-Management-Changes-17800398/

The market is reacting wither either uncertainty or negative sentiment. I'm not sure which one.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Canadian said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on these management changes?
> 
> http://www.4-traders.com/GIBSON-ENERGY-INC-8148910/news/Gibson-Energy-Inc-Announces-Senior-Management-Changes-17800398/
> 
> The market is reacting wither either uncertainty or negative sentiment. I'm not sure which one.


I don't see any negative sentiment, the stock is pretty much flat since it was announced yesterday, and the price is near all time high.
To me it's non event.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

nice dividend increase, just wish I bought more, may add if there is a pull back in the next few months.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice earnings too! I'm with you there, Homer - RE wishing I had bought more. There's a lot of growth planned for 2014. I think this company will do well.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

After a nice run I finally made the move to sell this stock. I still like the company but I wanted to lock in some gains. May buy it again in the future if the valuation goes down.


----------



## beans (Jan 25, 2011)

Can someone explain why Gibsons has been hit so hard these past months? i just don't get it.

Beans


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I think GEI was oversold by momentum traders. Then when the momentum stopped, they left.
I think its still overvalued but they have a lot of future to them. I think $25 is a fair price right now.

are you thinking of buying or holding and thinking of selling?


----------

